# Watford what?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

When are you Up North?









When do you know when you are there?.









Hey up chuck.. ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sure that the Chipping Norton Set will be surprised at waking up in the north Ray. :lol: 

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oh 'eck, hope that doesn't mean you're going to start all your posts with "Hey Up" again Ray.

:lol: 

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Good job you got the South East powerhouse to foot the dole bill and pay for your greyhound and pigeon feed.
You'll be wanting us to subsidise your cloth caps and scarves next.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Good job you got the South East powerhouse to foot the dole bill and pay for your greyhound and pigeon feed.
> You'll be wanting us to subsidise your cloth caps and scarves next.


You forgot the Whippets. :roll:

Ray, there has been a lot of trouble in Yorkshire while you have been away. They have banned wearing flat caps in Municipal Swimming Pools.

Luckily just for the women. :wink:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm up north as soon as I drive orf the ferry in Portsmouth or Southampton. 

Caulkhead


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Presumably the women had to wear three flat 'ats and the men only one?

So do they now wear nowt?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> When are you Up North?
> When do you know when you are there?.
> 
> 
> ...


Ey oop, sithee, tha's gorrit wrong, an' wi' thee bein' from this neck o' t'woods an' all. Shud be reet ashamed o' thi sen.

We dunt sound us 'aitches up 'ere tha naws. T'sign shud read ' owd thi 'orses!'

An' it's 'leet', not light. Yon's way too posh.

Roger :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Spacerunner wrote: *Good job you got the South East powerhouse to foot the dole bill and pay for your greyhound and pigeon feed.
> You'll be wanting us to subsidise your cloth caps and scarves next.


Yeah and as we only eat Lard for breakfast, Dinner and Tea (notice I didnt say Lunch and Dinner as thats for toffs :roll: ) we will need some money for that an all.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're sending no more dosh.
You're only going to blow it on pie and a pint and black pudding and other exotic northern dishes.


----------

